# The new driver app is terrible... Does not even show an address... And I'm not sure if it shows the



## 1rightwinger

My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


----------



## CarmEsp

It does show the surge multiplier. But other than that, you're right.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Okay thank you for confirming that. My ping must have been right outside of the surge border then. I'm glad it is still there because that is very important. How do you like not having an address and just the tiny map with no detail?


----------



## Paul Vincent

CarmEsp said:


> It does show the surge multiplier. But other than that, you're right.


Thanks for the info


----------



## CarmEsp

1rightwinger said:


> Okay thank you for confirming that. My ping must have been right outside of the surge border then. I'm glad it is still there because that is very important. How do you like not having an address and just the tiny map with no detail?


I don't get to cherry pick rides much where I drive (and the times I drive) if I want to get any passengers at all, but this is Uber blatantly reducing the information given to drivers about a trip request that may affect whether or not drivers want to take a request. Not happy about that.


----------



## OPTIONCB

*2017 - The Year of the Driver*... _(sarcasm intended)_


----------



## Terri Lee

Uber is obviously run by idiots for not giving us a heads up about the new look.

Just about lost my first ping because I was waiting for the circle to appear.


----------



## ctuber

Year of the driver my a$$! Just another way for this ridiculous company to control us so called independent contractors. I don't pickup at high schools, Wal-Mart's and other such type places from past experience so I know the addresses when they pop up and I can just ignore them. We know Uber doesn't deactivate for low acceptance so I could care less what mine is. Now of.course the pickup address is hidden and you can't tell from the map where the pickup really is essentially forcing acceptance. Only then can you see the address and will have to take it or cancel which will increase cancel rate and lead to deactivation. These scumbags know exactly what they are doing, more control, more opacity leaving the driver little choice in how to operate independently!


----------



## touberornottouber

It has been live here for a couple months or so. I find the lack of address annoying too but I think I see one of the big reasons for doing it:

In theory a rogue driver could simply see the address, write it down, not accept the ping, and then go try to pick up the customer or send someone else like a taxi company. Sure it wouldn't always work as the customer has the driver's info but sometimes it would work.

One thing I do like about the new ping screen is the "No Thanks" in the upper left corner.


----------



## Scotty77

Anybody have a screenshot?


----------



## Red Leader

Is this apple or android?


----------



## 1rightwinger

Yeah, the bastards. I remember reading somewhere about how you can find the older version of the driver app and put it back on your phone and remove the newest version. I think I may try that. I'm sure that will work but I also know that eventually Uber makes it so that you have to have the newest app or you can't login. Because I have seen that happen when I kept skipping updates. So it may be a temporary solution of removing the driver app and finding an older version and installing it.

Android for me.


----------



## Retired Senior

Terri Lee said:


> Uber is obviously run by idiots for not giving us a heads up about the new look.
> 
> Just about lost my first ping because I was waiting for the circle to appear.


I did the same thing! I was trying to figure out if the phone had finally had a nervous breakdown or if I got hit by a mobile virus.

I think that reducing the amount of info that we drivers have about where the pick up destination is, is criminal. We really are being reduced to bit actors in the uber video came. Bad enough that I don't know that the rider intends to go on a 3 hour trip from Trumbull Ct to Newark New Jersey, but now I don't even know where the rider pick up is to take place.

Moderators, I have to say it: THIS IS F&%KED UP!

I am a 64 year old man with a college education. I KNOW my territory and there are neighborhoods in Bridgeport Ct that I do not wish to drive to, especially when it is dark. By with-holding this information UBER is putting my health and well being in jeopardy. Just let one of us get shot or killed because of this stupid knowledge restriction and I promise you a class action lawsuit!










OH, 1 MORE THING, DEAR UBER....
What's up with sending me a note saying that it has been noticed that I have not been accepting many pings lately? An 89% Acceptance rate isn't good enough for you? Let me tell you what I find unacceptable.... the huge variances between where I am told to pick these people up and their real, actual, location. Your stupid "point on the map" DOES NOT WORK! I have been phoning about 50% of all riders to find out where they really are... and some of the dim wits can't even answer that simple question! And then they down rate me for having poor navigation skills! Suck it up, Uber! You and your code geniuses who can't leave well enough alone are to blame, not me. But I guess you are similar to the ass-wipes in DC. They have to keep writing new laws to justify their paychecks and the boys at UBER have to keep fixing what ain't broke... they need to pay their bills too!


----------



## BrunoG

Action -> Reaction

If my route to the pickup takes me towards an area where I wouldn't have accepted the ping had I been able to see the address, I'm going to cancel. I'll deal with the consequences and so will the TNC that's using address cloaking as a next level obfuscation strategy.


----------



## Orange president

Well, anything over 5 mins and 4.7 will never get picked up.


----------



## Nalnip

Great..... something to look forward to when I drive tonight. So, they have made it harder to determine a request while driving it seems. Wonder how the various laws about distracted driver around the country are going to effect us now.


----------



## Retired Senior

Nalnip said:


> Great..... something to look forward to when I drive tonight. So, they have made it harder to determine a request while driving it seems. Wonder how the various laws about distracted driver around the country are going to effect us now.


How can you be a distracted driver, when you are only a pawn in a video game?


----------



## dirtylee

But it has a cool graphic depicting pax in it. MORONS!!! The address should be displayed & the destination as well.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

That's idiotic and insane, not to give an address to where you supposed to pick up the person. Once you get the hang of it you figure which hotels on 192 and idrive just by the address. you shouldnt need a gps to get to mainspots. It should be second nature to the driver.


----------



## dbla

There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


----------



## wk1102

dbla said:


> There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


Waybill?


----------



## dbla

No u can't see that till u accept I mean before u accept ping


----------



## wk1102

1rightwinger said:


> I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is


And all the walmarts, grocery stores and high schools etc.... they don't want us not accepting rides from undesirable locations.


----------



## dbla

La forum said post it so here U go.. have the app run in the background not upfront and when u get a ping the address will display


----------



## 1rightwinger

dbla said:


> I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


How do I pm you to get this info? Thanks


----------



## Hogg

The new version is horrible and dangerous. Instead of seeing an address and knowing where it is to make my decision to accept it, I have to read a map and figure out where they want me to go. This is especially dangerous when I'm getting a stacked request and I'm driving with a passenger in the car. My acceptance rate is going to plunge because I want to know where I'm going before I accept a request.

I had a passenger tell me he got cancelled on twice today before I picked him up. I told him about the new version of the app and to expect a lot more cancellations now that dirver's can't see the address before they agree to accept the request.

I also had an incident the other night where my passenger was doing a drug deal. I won't go to that address anymore, and now that I can't tell which house the request is coming from I'm not going to pick up anyone on that street at all.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Terri Lee said:


> Uber is obviously run by idiots for not giving us a heads up about the new look.
> 
> Just about lost my first ping because I was waiting for the circle to appear.


Why would they give you the heads up about trying to trick you?

This is obviously designed to make drivers pick grocery runs or laundry runs.


----------



## PTUber

No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


----------



## Cklw

Does it still show if pool?


----------



## Pixyl

I absolutely hate this update to the driver app. I like to know where I'm going, because as others here have mentioned, there are areas of the city that I don't want to end up in, and there for will not go. There are also customers who are extremely unpleasant, whose locations I do remember, that I will not pick up. However, I found a work-around. If you have another app up over top of the Uber app (like Waze or whichever nagivation app), when you get a ping you see the address flash at the top before Uber takes over your screen with the block to accept the ride. This is on an Andriod phone, I'm unsure if it will work on all phones. Knowing the miles away or the time it'll take me to get there helps very little. I would love to see the number of passengers I'm picking up.

On another note, I've also had the issue that others have had, where the pick up address isn't really where the person is. This happens in apartments and shopping centers mostly. It'll give a range of addresses (or the completely wrong building number), and I hope the person I want is outside looking for me. I send a lot of "Good morning, which building number is yours?" messages. So many pax mention their frustration with not being able to just type an address.


----------



## thepanttherlady

I want to know why this was pushed to our phones without our consent.


----------



## Jagent

Minimize the app and let it run in the background. When you get a ping, a little drop down box shows you the address.

Almost as good as the old circle ping.


----------



## Uberlady1986

Mine must've updated over night. My first ping this morning, I didn't know where to touch the screen to accept it. Almost missed it completely. As far as the thing about not seeing the address, I've decided to just get in the middle of a desirable area for pick-ups and not accept anything more than 10 mins away. It seems to be working so far. Of course, I'm in the suburbs and might wait a little longer, but in the last 2 days I've had 3 pax going to the airport which is 35+ miles and about 40 minutes from my area. Others I get are pax whose cars are in the shop, and students going to and from the community college. And pick-ups at the courthouse on certain days of pax that weren't smart enough to use Uber and got OVIs.


----------



## Hogg

PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important


That would be true if ubernav were at all accurate. How many times does the app tell you one thing, but when you open google maps its further away? It happens to me all the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe

thepanttherlady said:


> I want to know why this was pushed to our phones without our consent.


You did consent, when you downloaded the app.


----------



## thepanttherlady

Cableguynoe said:


> You did consent, when you downloaded the app.


Let me rephrase that for you then.

I want to know why this wan't part of an update I had to download to my phone which I have control over rather than them pushing it to my phone. I hate it.

Also, where can I find the blurb that I gave permission for this to be done? Honest question.


----------



## Cklw

Noticed if using ubernav, their destination is easy to miss


----------



## Cableguynoe

I believe this would be a complaint to bring to google or Apple, not Uber. Best UBER can do is shut down old version and make you download new version if you want to continue using app, like often happens with game app updates.


----------



## charmer37

Hogg said:


> The new version is horrible and dangerous. Instead of seeing an address and knowing where it is to make my decision to accept it, I have to read a map and figure out where they want me to go. This is especially dangerous when I'm getting a stacked request and I'm driving with a passenger in the car. My acceptance rate is going to plunge because I want to know where I'm going before I accept a request.
> 
> I had a passenger tell me he got cancelled on twice today before I picked him up. I told him about the new version of the app and to expect a lot more cancellations now that dirver's can't see the address before they agree to accept the request.
> 
> I also had an incident the other night where my passenger was doing a drug deal. I won't go to that address anymore, and now that I can't tell which house the request is coming from I'm not going to pick up anyone on that street at all.


 Exactly, Uber is shooting themselves in the foot. These Ridesharing platforms are going downhill and now by not disclosing the address passengers will have a bigger problem getting a ride.


----------



## milooo

I see this as being a way for them to make you pick up people you either had before and now when you see the address you dont accept the ride because the people either smelled or were annoying or late out to the car or whatever. This is just a way for the people in control to control us more even though were independent contractors. This will hurt me, I have 3 people (and all live within 2 blocks of me) I have left after the 5 minute mark like 3 times each. Now I will accept the ride have to take them somewhere and get a 1 star.


----------



## Uberlady1986

betty kane said:


> Doesn't work with iPhone.


It works with my iphone (5c) maybe not the new ones though. I tried it today, and it does show the address if you run it in the background. The new request shows at the top with the full street address and city. If you touch it, it opens up the app and the street address disappears and you just see the map.

I would be interested in knowing whether it works on the iPhone 7, since it could be any day that my phone just dies completely and I need to replace it.


----------



## ginseng41

How do stacked requests show up? I haven't gotten one yet but am really concerned on this one since they increased the pickup time on them


----------



## Uberlady1986

ginseng41 said:


> How do stacked requests show up? I haven't gotten one yet but am really concerned on this one since they increased the pickup time on them


I had one today. I think it just popped up with the number of minutes, and no address. Just that dumb little map. The number of minutes seemed to include the remaining time until drop-off of the current pax, since the map showed the next pick up was really close to where I was. The second pax canceled though before I dropped off the first one.


----------



## ginseng41

Lovely. Guess I'll be on no new trips while on rides now


----------



## Uberlady1986

betty kane said:


> I have an iPhone 6plus and doesn't work for me. Tried having the uber app in the background and this is what shows for me on the top of the screen.


Well, that just sucks!


----------



## MichaelMax

When you say "have Uber in the back ground" instead of on top, can you have the Lyft app on top?
I know Uber does'nt / didnt like being 2nd fiddle while Lyft app seemed fine with being in the back ground.
I used to like the Uber app more thaan Lyft but I miss the big circle too. I was so far from my area, Parker, almost in Boulder that I didnt notice that u cant see the address because I would not have recognized any addresses any way.


----------



## dbla

I have the iPhone 6 and it's still showing up that way


----------



## Pixyl

milooo said:


> I see this as being a way for them to make you pick up people you either had before and now when you see the address you dont accept the ride because the people either smelled or were annoying or late out to the car or whatever. This is just a way for the people in control to control us more even though were independent contractors. This will hurt me, I have 3 people (and all live within 2 blocks of me) I have left after the 5 minute mark like 3 times each. Now I will accept the ride have to take them somewhere and get a 1 star.


I try to remember things like that too. I wait the 5 mins, then I text saying good morning and that I'm outside. I wait another two mins, if I don't get a text back or a person come out. I cancel with rider no-show and leave. I won't completely disregard the address again, unless the situation happens again. However, I do have a couple addresses that I refuse to pick up because of the customer's attitude. And really, these are after at least 2 pick ups and having them be the same way. I don't have a problem with the grocery pick ups, or the laundry pick ups. I don't get them often, but when I do, they aren't bad. I have a lot of cargo space for bags. I've had some people be extremely grateful for the amount of space ad my willingness to help them load bags. The only issue I have with not knowing where I'm going is safety. There are neighborhoods I just won't go to.



MichaelMax said:


> When you say "have Uber in the back ground" instead of on top, can you have the Lyft app on top?
> I know Uber does'nt / didnt like being 2nd fiddle while Lyft app seemed fine with being in the back ground.
> I used to like the Uber app more thaan Lyft but I miss the big circle too. I was so far from my area, Parker, almost in Boulder that I didnt notice that u cant see the address because I would not have recognized any addresses any way.


Not sure about this, haven't tried Lyft yet. Its just gotten into my area in the past 2 months. I've been thinking of trying it. I keep Waze on top.



Uberlady1986 said:


> I had one today. I think it just popped up with the number of minutes, and no address. Just that dumb little map. The number of minutes seemed to include the remaining time until drop-off of the current pax, since the map showed the next pick up was really close to where I was. The second pax canceled though before I dropped off the first one.


The downfall to having that next trip lined up, I wonder if they include the time to your drop off in the estimate the customer gets. I've had a few cancel on me just as I'm dropping my current pax off. I don't mind, but it seems like a bad idea to let someone think you're 5 mins away when you're really 10 mins away because you still need to drop off someone.


----------



## OPTIONCB

if we 1 star a passenger doesn't that also mean we won't pick them up again? just trying to find a workaround ... driving tonight was ok but to be honest i had 8 lyft rides compared to just 2 uber. and some lyft's were stacked right after each other


----------



## Uber Steve LV

For the record, I was staged at the pick up, not 4 minutes away.


----------



## ginseng41

I've definitely noticed today way lo get estimated pick up times


----------



## Uberlady1986

When the pick-ups are stacked, I thought it's supposed tell the rider that you are finishing up a drop off? Of course the one I got yesterday happened when I was only half-way to the destination. Probably canceled because they saw me going away from them.


----------



## milooo

OPTIONCB said:


> if we 1 star a passenger doesn't that also mean we won't pick them up again? just trying to find a workaround ... driving tonight was ok but to be honest i had 8 lyft rides compared to just 2 uber. and some lyft's were stacked right after each other


your right, I guess I will have to get these people and be super nice and hope for the best then 1 star them


----------



## yoho

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


No address no pick up



Orange president said:


> Well, anything over 5 mins and 4.7 will never get picked up.


Amen to that


----------



## ABC123DEF

OPTIONCB said:


> 2017 - The Year of the Driver...


Or the "Year of the Driver Being Taken for a Ride"? 



wk1102 said:


> Waybill?


Who has time for fumbling with a waybill when you're already driving? We're distracted enough as it is!!


----------



## GlenGreezy

Retired Senior said:


> I did the same thing! I was trying to figure out if the phone had finally had a nervous breakdown or if I got hit by a mobile virus.
> 
> I think that reducing the amount of info that we drivers have about where the pick up destination is, is criminal. We really are being reduced to bit actors in the uber video came. Bad enough that I don't know that the rider intends to go on a 3 hour trip from Trumbull Ct to Newark New Jersey, but now I don't even know where the rider pick up is to take place.
> 
> Moderators, I have to say it: THIS IS F&%KED UP!
> 
> I am a 64 year old man with a college education. I KNOW my territory and there are neighborhoods in Bridgeport Ct that I do not wish to drive to, especially when it is dark. By with-holding this information UBER is putting my health and well being in jeopardy. Just let one of us get shot or killed because of this stupid knowledge restriction and I promise you a class action lawsuit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, 1 MORE THING, DEAR UBER....
> What's up with sending me a note saying that it has been noticed that I have not been accepting many pings lately? An 89% Acceptance rate isn't good enough for you? Let me tell you what I find unacceptable.... the huge variances between where I am told to pick these people up and their real, actual, location. Your stupid "point on the map" DOES NOT WORK! I have been phoning about 50% of all riders to find out where they really are... and some of the dim wits can't even answer that simple question! And then they down rate me for having poor navigation skills! Suck it up, Uber! You and your code geniuses who can't leave well enough alone are to blame, not me. But I guess you are similar to the ass-wipes in DC. They have to keep writing new laws to justify their paychecks and the boys at UBER have to keep fixing what ain't broke... they need to pay their bills too!


Quit if you don't want to service the "ghetto"


----------



## ABC123DEF

Because telling people to quit just because they don't want to take a chance at putting their vehicles and lives in jeopardy due to what they feel is in the best interest of safety and good judgement makes a lot of sense. Some people have more than just themselves to think about and they want to do what they can to always be able to return home to their families. Not everybody gets to go home after messing around in these streets at night.


----------



## OPTIONCB

Ironically folks, last night was the first time ever I had many more LYFT requests than Uber. Granted, I probably didnt have time for Uber because I was driving Lyft, and even getting stacked requests, but I am wondering if somehow the tide is shifting in DFW? One night isnt a good indication, but I would be curious to see what others think? LYFT app still shows address (whew...) and even though I had Uber running in the background, it didnt show the address at all (it just said "NEW UBERX REQUEST 6 MIN" at the top


----------



## GlenGreezy

ABC123DEF said:


> Because telling people to quit because just they don't want to take a chance at putting their vehicle and life in jeopardy due to what they feel is in best interest of safety and good judgement makes a lot of sense. Some people have more than just themselves to think about and they want to do what they can to always be able to return home to their families. Not everybody gets to go home after messing around in these streets at night.


If you don't want to service the public don't. 
If you are afraid of the public, don't do a job servicing the public. 
"I don't dislike "those people but I don't want to drive in those neighborhoods" is a crock of ish. Just say what you mean.


----------



## ABC123DEF

If it makes any difference, I'm a 47-year-old black male and I'm saying what I mean. I live in Memphis, TN and it's one of the most dangerous cities in this country. I see a lot of things in these streets and I prefer to do what I can to go home.


----------



## Adieu

Uber Steve LV said:


> For the record, I was staged at the pick up, not 4 minutes away.
> View attachment 110771


Select adds 2 minutes to ETA due to slowness of platform since drivers often live online all day.... and probably to discourage Select in favour of UberX too

If you are closest to an X/Select ant logged into both, he'll show up as N minutes away UberX / N + 2 minutes away Select


----------



## Adieu

GlenGreezy said:


> If you don't want to service the public don't.
> If you are afraid of the public, don't do a job servicing the public.
> "I don't dislike "those people but I don't want to drive in those neighborhoods" is a crock of ish. Just say what you mean.


Just an FYI:

All you people saying "this is bogus I normally wouldn't drive those neighborhoods" ARE GIVING UBER A HAPPY.

Engineers are shaking each other's hands, GREAT SUCCESS!!!!

PS now if you all said WELL BOOHOO, IM'MA CANCEL OR LEAVE THE PAXHOLE HANGING REGARDLESS IF I DONT LIKE THE PING LOCATION ---- **that** would raise the "WHOOPS WE FAILED" flag for Uber Corporate.


----------



## ABC123DEF

My hats off to those of you who will go into these more dangerous neighborhoods between midnight and 6am. I've seen too much and it just ain't for me!


----------



## Adieu

NOTE: my definition of UNDESIRABLE AREAS are the middle class bros and their rich bigoted parents...not poor people

Dunno about you, but I'm calling it : I ***WILL*** leave my dearly hated nasty entitled rich neighbourhood paxholes hanging.

I ***WILL*** to the best of my ability mess with then, ignore them, drive past them, and otherwise refuse service.

If ping design tries to force them on me (this nonsense / lyft "bailout" swaps / etc.), I will just be MORE so inclined and in the mood to mess with them.

In fact, I will make it a MISSION to collect cancel fees on or maximally frustrate Uber's customer on ANY ping that I feel was pushed on me in a deceptive manner

If I *do* ever pick up anybody I got tricked into accepting that I didn't plan on, Uber can BET i will NOT be playing nice or trying to make their experience a positive one....even if my heart wavers and I feel sorry for the person involved.

Making deceptively distributed pings feel UNWELCOME until fuber knocks it off being the point of this protest exercise, and customer be damned... sorry paxholes


----------



## OPTIONCB

Adieu said:


> NOTE: my definition of UNDESIRABLE AREAS are the middle class bros and their rich bigoted parents...not poor people
> 
> Dunno about you, but I'm calling it : I ***WILL*** leave my dearly hated nasty entitled rich neighbourhood paxholes hanging.
> 
> I ***WILL*** to the best of my ability mess with then, ignore them, drive past them, and otherwise refuse service.
> 
> If ping design tries to force them on me (this nonsense / lyft "bailout" swaps / etc.), I will just be MORE so inclined and in the mood to mess with them.
> 
> In fact, I will make it a MISSION to collect cancel fees on or maximally frustrate Uber's customer on ANY ping that I feel was pushed on me in a deceptive manner
> 
> If I *do* ever pick up anybody I got tricked into accepting that I didn't plan on, Uber can BET i will NOT be playing nice or trying to make their experience a positive one....even if my heart wavers and I feel sorry for the person involved.
> 
> Making deceptively distributed pings feel UNWELCOME until fuber knocks it off being the point of this protest exercise, and customer be damned... sorry paxholes


Adieu - my post exactly... rich bigoted parents are my WORST... and their snooty kids. ARGH!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

can someone post a screenshot of the new ping request?


----------



## OPTIONCB

Kerplunkenstein said:


> can someone post a screenshot of the new ping request?


We started this thread in the DALLAS market - you can go here and see some examples..
https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-app-update-facelift-and-no-address-shown.154206/


----------



## cycione77

ABC123DEF said:


> My hats off to those of you who will go into these more dangerous neighborhoods between midnight and 6am. I've seen too much and it just ain't for me!


Memphis driver here, too. Certain areas will be ignored between those hours. At least with the address, I could pick out the FedEx and Nike employees getting off work. Now they get added to the ignored list. Drove this morning after 6am and picked up in those same areas I ignore late at night.


----------



## ABC123DEF

cycione77 said:


> Memphis driver here, too. Certain areas will be ignored between those hours. At least with the address, I could pick out the FedEx and Nike employees getting off work. Now they get added to the ignored list. Drove this morning after 6am and picked up in those same areas I ignore late at night.


I actually don't mind those folks because I know they're out trying to make an honest buck just like we are!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

OPTIONCB said:


> We started this thread in the DALLAS market - you can go here and see some examples..
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-app-update-facelift-and-no-address-shown.154206/


thanks


----------



## sidemouse

ctuber said:


> Year of the driver my a$$! Just another way for this ridiculous company to control us so called independent contractors. I don't pickup at high schools, Wal-Mart's and other such type places from past experience so I know the addresses when they pop up and I can just ignore them. We know Uber doesn't deactivate for low acceptance so I could care less what mine is. Now of.course the pickup address is hidden and you can't tell from the map where the pickup really is essentially forcing acceptance. Only then can you see the address and will have to take it or cancel which will increase cancel rate and lead to deactivation. These scumbags know exactly what they are doing, more control, more opacity leaving the driver little choice in how to operate independently!


And now we know the reason why.


----------



## Jagent

If you've got an android, minimize the app, let it run in the background. When you get a ping, a drop down box shows you the address. 

Almost as good as the old circle ping!


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby

Its awful!! New app wont let me accept rides when I am in motion, how the **** did they not warn us of this? Now my acceptance rate is ****ed because I am not slamming on my brakes everytime I get a ping...


----------



## Uberlady1986

PuppyMonkeyBaby said:


> Its awful!! New app wont let me accept rides when I am in motion, how the &%[email protected]!* did they not warn us of this? Now my acceptance rate is &%[email protected]!*ed because I am not slamming on my brakes everytime I get a ping...


You have to tap the bottom of the screen now.


----------



## Adieu

Wait, whaaaaaat?????


----------



## Apu

I haven't driven in 3 weeks because my regular job has picked up (thank god!) but I turned on the app while at my house to look at it. 

Got a ping, I like how the map is bigger because I get a better feel of the distance. No address is dumb, but worse of all they don't have the PAX name! Which was clearly done so the Shaneequa won't be turned down for a ride. And of course the icons of people are all professional looking black people!

So lame Uber!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

Apu said:


> I haven't driven in 3 weeks because my regular job has picked up (thank god!) but I turned on the app while at my house to look at it.
> 
> Got a ping, I like how the map is bigger because I get a better feel of the distance. No address is dumb, but worse of all they don't have the PAX name! Which was clearly done so the Shaneequa won't be turned down for a ride. And of course the icons of people are all professional looking black people!
> 
> So lame Uber!


whats your regular job?


----------



## Apu

Kerplunkenstein said:


> whats your regular job?


Insurance!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

Apu said:


> Insurance!


oh nice


----------



## Adieu

GlenGreezy said:


> So play with innocent people cuz u have a beef with uber?
> No wonder they make dbag moves. They have to deal with dbag drivers like yourself


Uber's choice, not mine

The only LEGAL way to hurt them is to undermine their business every time they try to manipulate you into something you clearly chose not to do


----------



## OPTIONCB

_*"Can't we all just get along?"*_ - R. King May 1, 1992


----------



## Remlap48.5

I *have* noticed, purely by chance frankly, that when you initally get a ride request.. on the very first 'bling' the address will pop up for literally a nano-sec and disappears, and then you get the stupid info-less rectangle at the bottom. But the address pops up and disappears so freakin fast unless you happen to be staring at the screen, you totally miss it. And of course if your driving, you're eyes are on the road. Not your uber screen. I agree with the majority. This is the worst update Ub has rolled out to date!! To paraphrase an old saying.. If it aint broke, don't update it.


----------



## rickasmith98

Jagent said:


> If you've got an android, minimize the app, let it run in the background. When you get a ping, a drop down box shows you the address.
> 
> Almost as good as the old circle ping!


Will it time out like the old app when it's minimized?


----------



## Jagent

rickasmith98 said:


> Will it time out like the old app when it's minimized?


Yep. You gotta click on it every ten minutes or so.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Uber realized smart drivers understand where they are in relation to a potential trip so they can let the app ping out if it is too far. They basically don't want drivers to know the pickup location until they accept the trip. It is terrible. And they added a little animation with 3 people on the ping. Makes it look childish like we are all little kids again. Smh.


----------



## Trafficat

Jagent said:


> Minimize the app and let it run in the background. When you get a ping, a little drop down box shows you the address.
> 
> Almost as good as the old circle ping.


The only problem with the minimized app is that Uber logs you out autocratically every 10 minutes with it minimized which is irritating, especially if they make you do a picture confirmation when you go back online.


----------



## Retired Senior

ABC123DEF said:


> If it makes any difference, I'm a 47-year-old black male and I'm saying what I mean. I live in Memphis, TN and it's one of the most dangerous cities in this country. I see a lot of things in these streets and I prefer to do what I can to go home.


 Hi ABC123DEF

Here in Bridgeport we have a lot of Public Housing. The largest and most notorious was Father Panik Village. We still have others....

*Father Panik Village Now a Criminals' Paradise : Bridgeport, Conn.: Complex is being vacated and demolished as officials give up in face of drugs, decay and death.*
January 09, 1994|

DENISE LAVOIE | ASSOCIATED PRESS


BRIDGEPORT, Conn. - There was a time--before the drugs arrived, before the decay and crime set in--when children frolicked on the swing sets of Father Panik Village.


It was the first public housing project in New England, and the people had pride in their homes, in the vegetables they planted in small plots just outside their doors, in their friends and neighbors.

No more.

Father Panik Village, the most notorious housing project in a notorious city, is being vacated and demolished.

Authorities decided that the project, once hailed as a prototype for the kind of safe, modern housing the government could provide for the poor, was so far gone that there was no other remedy.

***************************************************************************************************************************

_NOT TO WORRY, YOU CAN STILL GET ALL THE "WINE, WOMEN, AND SONG" THAT YOU NEED AT THE P.T. BARNUM HOUSING PROJECTS._


----------



## 1rightwinger

My problem with the app had nothing to do with trying to stay out of bad neighborhoods. Luckily we don't really have that problem here. My complaint is more it is just nice to know the address and for me it's a big thing and strategizing which rides I want to pick up and which I don't. I kind of have the addresses of the hotspots memorize in my head and some of them are fairly close to something where I wouldn't want to pick up at. Because I know the fares not going to be as good. Example last night I was sitting at home logged in and I get a request it was a request close to my house. But I can't see the address just a tiny little map with no detail. So I took it I go to pick the guy up and it is this guy who I have given about four rides to and he lives there and I have his address memorized in my head and he always only goes to a bar about eight blocks away. And he doesn't tip. I would not have accepted that if his address showed up on the bottom of the screen because I would have known better. So it's a real Downer not to have the address. And now if it just looks close to an address that I don't want to pick up at I'm ignoring it. All these changes that ubeer has made over time since I've been doing this for about 2 years Have caused the acceptance rate to decrease. I used to be pretty much at 100%. Now my acceptance rate is about 45%. Because of all the requests I have to ignore. In order to try to make a decent amount at this unbelievably low base rate gig


----------



## LEAFdriver

OK....someone please explain this to me. Is LYFT trying to do the same thing that Uber is doing here? Got these 2 pings a few minutes apart from each other. I did NOT acceept.....for MULTIPLE reasons as you can see.

How is it that ping #1 has the address.....and ping #2 has NO address?


----------



## OPTIONCB

LEAFdriver said:


> OK....someone please explain this to me. Is LYFT trying to do the same thing that Uber is doing here? Got these 2 pings a few minutes apart from each other. I did NOT acceept.....for MULTIPLE reasons as you can see.
> 
> How is it that ping #1 has the address.....and ping #2 has NO address?
> 
> View attachment 110884
> View attachment 110885


I drove Lyft last night - no problems with address... although the 3.4 rating is an immediate quick ignore!
Maybe because it was the second ping from the same person? Also, what does the little "2" with a silhouette in the person's avatar mean? Never seen that - or really looked close before

And one was a Line ride? Does that impact?


----------



## Heema

thepanttherlady said:


> Let me rephrase that for you then.
> 
> I want to know why this wan't part of an update I had to download to my phone which I have control over rather than them pushing it to my phone. I hate it.
> 
> Also, where can I find the blurb that I gave permission for this to be done? Honest question.


You can stop automatic updates from the app if u want, but eventually they will force you to update it. (hit the 3 dots on the upper right corner)


----------



## LEAFdriver

OPTIONCB said:


> I drove Lyft last night - no problems with address... although the 3.4 rating is an immediate quick ignore!
> Maybe because it was the second ping from the same person? Also, what does the little "2" with a silhouette in the person's avatar mean? Never seen that - or really looked close before
> 
> And one was a Line ride? Does that impact?


It was a line ride and the two means you will be picking up two people.


----------



## OPTIONCB

LEAFdriver said:


> It was a line ride and the two means you will be picking up two people.


Oh ok! We don't have line rides in Dallas (SHHHHH dont tell anyone) - although at 85 cents a mile, no one could afford it


----------



## autofill

I actually prefer the new request setup because it shows you the direction of request area, minutes away, and miles away from you. If you know your surrounding area then the change is an improvement. The old method just gave you the address but how many of you could really figured out exactly where it is in respect to your current location within 10 seconds? Unless you only drive in one or two particular area, how do you keep up knowing all the addresses of all the grocery stores or Walmart in the area? How many times have you accepted a request with actual address but arrived to find it's not that address but it's a few houses down or it's a few stores down in the shopping center? The new request screen is also good when you happen to get a request while on a highway so you'll know whether it's the next exit or the one you just passed. I really don't see the new setup is a disadvantage but I agree Uber should've added the address of the location for pickup.


----------



## dirtylee

OPTIONCB said:


> Oh ok! We don't have line rides in Dallas (SHHHHH dont tell anyone) - although at 85 cents a mile, no one could afford it


Nowhere in Texas has shit pool or line.


----------



## thepanttherlady

Heema said:


> You can stop automatic updates from the app if u want, but eventually they will force you to update it. (hit the 3 dots on the upper right corner)


It's already off which is how I know they pushed this specific update. I still have an update pending (notification pending on the Uber app itself as well as the Play store).


----------



## Strange Fruit

thepanttherlady said:


> Let me rephrase that for you then.
> 
> I want to know why this wan't part of an update I had to download to my phone which I have control over rather than them pushing it to my phone. I hate it.
> 
> Also, where can I find the blurb that I gave permission for this to be done? Honest question.


It's always been like this. You don't have control over it anyways, cuz they simply don't allow you to go online if you don't install updates after a few weeks. There is nothing new in this. The answer to your "why....." is because it's their business, and they do what they want. The age old answer is: cuz they have the power. In fact, most downloaded updates don't come with any discernible differences anyways. The actual changes to the UI just show up. Downloaded updates don't usually show anything different. Occasionally an update will fix an annoying bug, usually a month or two after the bug appears. It's their company. They do what they want. They've made dozens of UI changes in the 3 years of UberX existence. More often than not they aren't improvements for the driver. Even this "new simpler to read earnings screen" is not simpler. And it showed up when they delivered it, not with an update. The info is on their servers. The app just links you to those computers. You notice when you tap on something and it doesn't show up occasionally, the app says "sorry, we're having trouble reaching the servers".


----------



## 1rightwinger

autofill said:


> I really don't see the new setup is a disadvantage but I agree Uber should've added the address of the location for pickup.


They could simply show the address in the area where the stupid cartoon people are at. there is a need to see the physical address. if they want a map there and if they really wanted to make it "2017 the year of the driver" the map should be the pickup point and the destination of the rider that would be so much better and then have the address up here where the cartoon people are at.


----------



## Strange Fruit

dbla said:


> La forum said post it so here U go.. have the app run in the background not upfront and when u get a ping the address will display


That's clever. Thanks for sharing. That's a pretty annoying way to use the app, but it is a way. I'm guessing the address shows up on the pings that come in close to the end of a current trip, since it is similar to background running pings in that it only shows the address text instead of a map.
Fyi, people can't PM you. Or at least, I couldn't. The option doesn't show up like it does when I click on other people's avatars.



1rightwinger said:


> They could simply show the address in the area where the stupid cartoon people are at. there is a need to see the physical address. if they want a map there and if they really wanted to make it "2017 the year of the driver" the map should be the pickup point and the destination of the rider that would be so much better and then have the address up here where the cartoon people are at.


We really need the address too, when the pin is in the very back of a large building, and so way closer to the back alley, while the address shows the where the actual entry/exit way of the building is. The place where the person will come out of. The stupid drivers already drive to the back alley tho, cuz they blindly follow nav apps there, but us readers could still do it right. WTF!


----------



## ABC123DEF

Well...they were telling the truth...in sort of an Uber kind of way--

What Uber said: "2017 is The Year of The Driver"

What we thought we saw: "2017 is The Best Year Ever FOR the Driver!"

And why in tarnation do we need TEN different Uber rider phone numbers!!!??????


----------



## Retired Senior

OPTIONCB said:


> Oh ok! We don't have line rides in Dallas (SHHHHH dont tell anyone) - although at 85 cents a mile, no one could afford it


Seriously? Uber only pays you $.85 a mile in Dallas? What happened to the Dallas of the TV show? Doesn't everyone have Texas Crude oozing in their back yards? I thought Dallas Texas was generally wealthy?

I'm getting $1.75 a mile here in Fairfield County, and it still really isn't worth it. (But my doing it makes my more successful siblings happy...)
Oh, Regular unleaded is $2.40 a gallon here. Is it a lot less in Dallas?


----------



## ABC123DEF

$1.75 a mile??? I thought the only ones getting that rate were NYC drivers.


----------



## Retired Senior

[QUOTE="autofill, post: 2316002, member: 51186"]I actually prefer the new request setup because it shows you the direction of request area, minutes away, and miles away from you. If you know your surrounding area then the change is an improvement. The old method just gave you the address but how many of you could really figured out exactly where it is in respect to your current location within 10 seconds? Unless you only drive in one or two particular area, how do you keep up knowing all the addresses of all the grocery stores or Walmart in the area? How many times have you accepted a request with actual address but arrived to find it's not that address but it's a few houses down or it's a few stores down in the shopping center? The new request screen is also good when you happen to get a request while on a highway so you'll know whether it's the next exit or the one you just passed. I really don't see the new setup is a disadvantage but I agree Uber should've added the address of the location for pickup.[/QUOTE]

You are a young guy, am I right? At the age of 64, living in and around Bridgeport Ct most of my life, I do know the streets pretty well. Despite this, when I started driving for Uber I took a legal pad and drove down each of the 5 main streets in Bridgeport, noting the street address of all the University buildings, the 2 hospitals, the many elementary and high schools, and the medical centers.

I am in the process of doing the same thing with Fairfield and Westport. Eventually I intend to get to Stamford.

If you read my post about Father Panik Village ( it made "New Jack City" look tame), you will have seen that I said the P.T. Barnum Housing Projects are every bit as bad... Funny thing... PT Barnum Housing Projects are only 1 mile from "Saint Mary's By the Sea" an enclave of homes that go from $400,000 to well over a million dollars.

So a note that says a rider is 1 mile away is worthless to me. 1 mile is all that separates crack, guns, gangs, and drive by shootings from landed estates. I WANT A STREET ADDRESS!


----------



## Whatever

Love the "cartoon people" phrase. Perfect description.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Update, breaking news. I just accepted an app update. And just got my first ping. It is now back to the old method with the big circle in the middle and showing the address. Not sure if they had a glitch or something and are still working on the newest version so they switch back or if they realize there were a lot of problems that it was causing and this which back for that reason, who knows. But glad to see it is back how it was.


----------



## circle1

thepanttherlady said:


> I want to know why this was pushed to our phones without our consent.


Because while you're on their app you are using their property.


----------



## tryingforthat5star

I updated the app the other night then got another update yesterday for the app. I'll be going out tomorrow night in Pittsburgh and will see if anything is changed.


----------



## Jo3030

This new update sucks!


----------



## OPTIONCB

Retired Senior said:


> Seriously? Uber only pays you $.85 a mile in Dallas? What happened to the Dallas of the TV show? Doesn't everyone have Texas Crude oozing in their back yards? I thought Dallas Texas was generally wealthy?
> 
> I'm getting $1.75 a mile here in Fairfield County, and it still really isn't worth it. (But my doing it makes my more successful siblings happy...)
> Oh, Regular unleaded is $2.40 a gallon here. Is it a lot less in Dallas?


85 cents yup. now sometimes i get freeway rides so i go 30 miles in 30 minutes but gas is 2.29 so no break there! and JR retired and left a bunch of ants around the compound scrounging for scraps.


----------



## ctuber

Retired Senior said:


> Seriously? Uber only pays you $.85 a mile in Dallas? What happened to the Dallas of the TV show? Doesn't everyone have Texas Crude oozing in their back yards? I thought Dallas Texas was generally wealthy?
> 
> I'm getting $1.75 a mile here in Fairfield County, and it still really isn't worth it. (But my doing it makes my more successful siblings happy...)
> Oh, Regular unleaded is $2.40 a gallon here. Is it a lot less in Dallas?


Fairfield county is $1.10 per mile, it was $1.90 2+ years ago when I first started, then cut to $1.50 and finally to $1.10.


----------



## freddieman

Terri Lee said:


> Uber is obviously run by idiots for not giving us a heads up about the new look.
> 
> Just about lost my first ping because I was waiting for the circle to appear.


Uber has always been about "figure ur own sh!!t"


----------



## ginseng41

Do you all think that if acceptance rates plummet from this, they'll reverse it?


----------



## Lantawood

Tonight was my first night using the updated version and I wasn't 100% impressed. The app wouldn't run without Bluetooth enabled and every time I turned Bluetooth off, it crashed. I always had the app running in the background when I received new requests so I didn't get to see a request without an address.
One improvement was the accuracy of the delivery addresses. They all appeared correctly in Google Maps so that was a nice change.


----------



## Retired Senior

ctuber said:


> Fairfield county is $1.10 per mile, it was $1.90 2+ years ago when I first started, then cut to $1.50 and finally to $1.10.


My mistake... $1.75 base fare, and 0.16 per minute and $1.10 per mile...


----------



## Fritz Duval

OPTIONCB said:


> Ironically folks, last night was the first time ever I had many more LYFT requests than Uber. Granted, I probably didnt have time for Uber because I was driving Lyft, and even getting stacked requests, but I am wondering if somehow the tide is shifting in DFW? One night isnt a good indication, but I would be curious to see what others think? LYFT app still shows address (whew...) and even though I had Uber running in the background, it didnt show the address at all (it just said "NEW UBERX REQUEST 6 MIN" at the top


Yup me too, Ive been doing Uber 99 percent lately, but now Iam leaning to Lyfy. Did 20 Lyft and 4 Shit Uber the other day.....Hello Lyft!!!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

This is on my Android. One is while in queue for the IAH airport in Houston and the other is a random ride.


----------



## NachonCheeze

PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


How is this an improvement?


----------



## Mikedamirault

betty kane said:


> I have an iPhone 6plus and doesn't work for me. Tried having the uber app in the background and this is what shows for me on the top of the screen.


The address is there, you just have to slide down to see it

Notice how in the first image there is a gray bar below the word "away", think of it as a drawer handle, you just have to "open the drawer" to see the address (as seen in the second image), I happened to be at the airport with I made the screenshots so it shows passenger pickup in place of the address


----------



## OPTIONCB

Mikedamirault said:


> The address is there, you just have to slide down to see it
> 
> Notice how in the first image there is a gray bar below the word "away", think of it as a drawer handle, you just have to "open the drawer" to see the address (as seen in the second image), I happened to be at the airport with I made the screenshots so it shows passenger pickup in place of the address
> View attachment 111081
> View attachment 111082


thanks for the tip. will give that a shot!


----------



## Tihstae

After driving on it last night, the design is much cleaner and easier to read than the old circle. I like the design and layout 100% more. I do miss the address though and that needs to be added back in and it would be an improvement.


----------



## Nalnip

Really don't like the new ping request system. For some places I need the address so I know which side of the road I need to be on. The first is a random ping the other is a stacked one.


----------



## melusine3

Retired Senior said:


> I did the same thing! I was trying to figure out if the phone had finally had a nervous breakdown or if I got hit by a mobile virus.
> 
> I think that reducing the amount of info that we drivers have about where the pick up destination is, is criminal. We really are being reduced to bit actors in the uber video came. Bad enough that I don't know that the rider intends to go on a 3 hour trip from Trumbull Ct to Newark New Jersey, but now I don't even know where the rider pick up is to take place.
> 
> Moderators, I have to say it: THIS IS F&%KED UP!
> 
> I am a 64 year old man with a college education. I KNOW my territory and there are neighborhoods in Bridgeport Ct that I do not wish to drive to, especially when it is dark. By with-holding this information UBER is putting my health and well being in jeopardy. Just let one of us get shot or killed because of this stupid knowledge restriction and I promise you a class action lawsuit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, 1 MORE THING, DEAR UBER....
> What's up with sending me a note saying that it has been noticed that I have not been accepting many pings lately? An 89% Acceptance rate isn't good enough for you? Let me tell you what I find unacceptable.... the huge variances between where I am told to pick these people up and their real, actual, location. Your stupid "point on the map" DOES NOT WORK! I have been phoning about 50% of all riders to find out where they really are... and some of the dim wits can't even answer that simple question! And then they down rate me for having poor navigation skills! Suck it up, Uber! You and your code geniuses who can't leave well enough alone are to blame, not me. But I guess you are similar to the ass-wipes in DC. They have to keep writing new laws to justify their paychecks and the boys at UBER have to keep fixing what ain't broke... they need to pay their bills too!


Uber/Lyft don't school their riders in the fine art of dropping their pin. If they don't scroll in to a point where they're right on top of their blue dot, it can be up to half a mile away. I know for a fact after driving happily beyond one couple around the corner and down the street 1/4 mile - I kid you not. People say all the time they have a hard time setting their location. Fun fact: if they request their ride from the back of their house that is bordering a street behind them, the app will absolutely take you to the location on the street behind them and NOT their physical address. This is messed up. I remember the first time I used Uber and it took the driver to a block away from my location and he was real nice about it, said it happens all the time. I had no clue, and all new riders have no clue because Uber doesn't care enough to keep us from driving all over creation to find our riders. So, yes. I now call people. I also loathe the new system. Such a wide range of numbers for any one address, when it could just say a location that I know is a certain restaurant, etc. and I just zoom happily along. Last night, I saw a location on the map that looked like it might be a business not far from me and the app was taking me a quarter mile up the street to make a U-turn when all I needed to do was turn left (which I did, but I was taking a chance my hunch was wrong) and when I arrived I called the guy who was there. Now I have to verify for every one? Bad, bad, Uber.

Let's see... waiting several minutes while the pax loads up your car and trunk with groceries, then waiting many more minutes while waiting for them to haul their groceries into their apartment for $3? lol


PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.





Mikedamirault said:


> The address is there, you just have to slide down to see it
> 
> Notice how in the first image there is a gray bar below the word "away", think of it as a drawer handle, you just have to "open the drawer" to see the address (as seen in the second image), I happened to be at the airport with I made the screenshots so it shows passenger pickup in place of the address
> View attachment 111081
> View attachment 111082


I'm pretty sure touching the screen in any fashion is going to accept the ride, which you would then have to cancel.


----------



## waydavis

1rightwinger said:


> How do I pm you to get this info? Thanks


"have the app run in the background not upfront and when u get a ping the address will display" Was quoted


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

NachonCheeze said:


> How is this an improvement?


Did anyone say that it was? Just reporting the news about what these idiots have done to you today.


----------



## Paul Vincent

Mikedamirault said:


> The address is there, you just have to slide down to see it
> 
> Notice how in the first image there is a gray bar below the word "away", think of it as a drawer handle, you just have to "open the drawer" to see the address (as seen in the second image), I happened to be at the airport with I made the screenshots so it shows passenger pickup in place of the address
> View attachment 111081
> View attachment 111082


Thank you so much for the screenshots. That's really awesome


----------



## Baby Cakes

1rightwinger said:


> Okay thank you for confirming that. My ping must have been right outside of the surge border then. I'm glad it is still there because that is very important. How do you like not having an address and just the tiny map with no detail?


I think it had a bug with the surge, I think it doesnt show it sometimes. Temporary problem more than likely



dirtylee said:


> But it has a cool graphic depicting pax in it. MORONS!!! The address should be displayed & the destination as well.


every pool with at least three PAX will have a black guy. at least according to the depiction



PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


agreed Wiley coyote. It is a mildly unpleasant nudge at worst but its manageable for certain.


----------



## Uber_nomad

Scotty77 said:


> Anybody have a screenshot?












Btw this is just my humble opinion but this was done. to stop the rooted phone users who have the app hacked to show destinations and etc on the acceptance page


----------



## El Janitor

What kind of phone are you using? I opened the app yesterday, just to check this out, I'm still getting addresses to go to.


----------



## Buckpasser

Accept & cancel if you don't like the call . They (Uber Corporate Scum) gave me a call the other day 7 -8 miles away and on their garbage app they claimed 22 minutes away disregard that shit and I don't see this new Ping I worked yesterday but not today had better things to do . I suggest giving pax your card & driving for CASH $$ Remember accept & cancel it will show as accepting a call


----------



## inthebox

dbla said:


> There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


I would like to know. I wouldn't post it public however.


----------



## SMOTY

Guys trust me I'm not a fan of Uber but honestly the app is fine. And I even think it's better than before! I like now that it shows which direction the passenger is at it's just like the Lyft app lol. Still shows info like surge rating where as before it was really hard to tell which direction it is. But just sort of knowing the are it pointing you out to is cool with me also Lyft has just updated their app to show the prime time you'll be receiving!!


----------



## Dback2004

GlenGreezy said:


> If you don't want to service the public don't.
> If you are afraid of the public, don't do a job servicing the public.
> "I don't dislike "those people but I don't want to drive in those neighborhoods" is a crock of ish. Just say what you mean.


There are certain areas that I won't do pickups from, and it has nothing to do with any protected classes such as race, gender, sexual orientation, etc.

One specific area is in central Davenport that the City has established a task force to deal with increased random shootings after sunset. I'll do pickups there during the day, but not after dark. I'm not going to take a bullet meant for someone else in the name of a $3 minimum fare when the police are recommending people stay out of those neighborhoods that don't belong there.

The second area is a local private college with stuck up college kids living on daddy's dime with no respect for those of us working for a living. The vast majority of those rides are going minimum fare to the local bars and the millenials do not seem to relate tipping a bartender for their drink with tipping their driver for a safe ride home. These are the kids that almost always try to cram 5 or 6 people into my UberX and waste my time arguing about it before we can go their minimum fare. No thanks!

The third is Walmart and the Airport. I drive a little Corolla and the trunk is filled with tools and equipment for my day job. Call me a fool but I'm not going to spend an hour unloading and re-loading after every Uber shift I do. Since I don't have a lot of cargo space so I decline these pickups to save the pax the hassle of ordering another Uber while I cancel for "too much luggage"


----------



## iptaylm

El Janitor said:


> What kind of phone are you using? I opened the app yesterday, just to check this out, I'm still getting addresses to go to.


I would like to know as well, I don't have any of those features on my iPhone 7+, I am in the Atlanta Market.


----------



## UbingInLA

Not to worry, I got a sneak peak at the next version. It will show us something like this....









Uber is trying to be less deceptive going forward.


----------



## tryingforthat5star

Not a fan of it last night but dealt with it. I don't like the idea that I didn't see it posting any surge rates or the location I'm going first. I have the general idea that I like knowing where I'm going so I can avoid some places maybe that I don't feel comfortable driving in or hell maybe I don't wanna go to a high traffic area. I can see the cancel rates going up or someone like me with 0% cancel using it more now then I used to pushing instead of 1 cancel here there to 2-3 now. What is the point of acceptance rate now other then saying you missed the acceptance do to being distracted, phone in pocket, getting gas etc??


----------



## haji

I feel more like an independent contractor , cant see pick up address nor destination the next thing they hide will be fare.


----------



## CarmEsp

tryingforthat5star said:


> Not a fan of it last night but dealt with it. I don't like the idea that I didn't see it posting any surge rates or the location I'm going first.


It does show the surge rate.


----------



## newbiewpb

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


here is what i sent to fuber aka lowlife scumbag company 
f this s#$+
yeah ill accept with my blindfold on 
dont drink the koolaid 









fyi they refused to acknowledge thru twitter as well
my solution
drive where i know people are seasoned
wilton manors
bayview
fort laud
its not possible to reason with screwber
they are too pompous and ignorant
remember when they tried to hide pool from the pings
f#$%ing amazing
i laugh at this crap


----------



## DriverX

PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


What are you Russian?


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Hogg said:


> The new version is horrible and dangerous. Instead of seeing an address and knowing where it is to make my decision to accept it, I have to read a map and figure out where they want me to go. This is especially dangerous when I'm getting a stacked request and I'm driving with a passenger in the car. My acceptance rate is going to plunge because I want to know where I'm going before I accept a request.
> 
> I had a passenger tell me he got cancelled on twice today before I picked him up. I told him about the new version of the app and to expect a lot more cancellations now that dirver's can't see the address before they agree to accept the request.
> 
> I also had an incident the other night where my passenger was doing a drug deal. I won't go to that address anymore, and now that I can't tell which house the request is coming from I'm not going to pick up anyone on that street at all.


In the world of irony and Poetic Justice Lyft is now pinging with a full street address AND city location BEFORE acceptance. Go figure!!!???



ctuber said:


> Fairfield county is $1.10 per mile, it was $1.90 2+ years ago when I first started, then cut to $1.50 and finally to $1.10.


NJ is 87 cents a mile...... :-( sucks!!!!


----------



## newbiewpb

DriverX said:


> What are you Russian?


Нет, я не русский

я американец
lol

this is more fun than picking up those cheap a#$* entitled passengers 
# screwber " on "


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

1rightwinger said:


> How do I pm you to get this info? Thanks


I just tried this and it didn't work when I minimized the screen on my Galaxy S5....???.....any advice????


----------



## ginseng41

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I just tried this and it didn't work when I minimized the screen on my Galaxy S5....???.....any advice????


I don't get anything but the alert tone on my s7


----------



## roadman

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


sorry to be selfish but this is really going to help me. Now I won't be the only one who will just turn on Lyft and won't go to certain Uber pickups and just make the Uber rider cancel. I will blend right in. There are certain addresses that I have picked up before at and flagged as unprofitable that I will not pick up at again.

I'm not getting burned twice. For example taking a trip from Chantilly to Manassas at 8 am will cost you huge because it is an hour plus just to get back down Route 66. so that $10 trip costs me 1 1/2 hours, before expenses. I have no choice but to not pick them up again the next time.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz

Meh, it doesn't bother me that much. I know my city pretty well and have a good idea of where I'm going by the ping screen. Simple equation for me, if too far away/no surge/pool/low rated pax = ignore. I also like that it's now more landscape friendly. No more information cut off.


----------



## rickasmith98

Did I just stumble into an X Files episode or did we get our old ping screen back yesterday, with PU address?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

1rightwinger said:


> I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier.





Scotty77 said:


> Anybody have a screenshot?


While this screenshot wasn't from a surge ride, the screen does show a surge multiplier when it's a surge request.
Note: You can zoom in on the map - but not drag it (making the zoom completely useless).

In our market, in the old request screen you could tell if a request was for an airport pick-up... 
in the new screen you can only that that the request is from the airport - and that's a terrible change for drivers.


----------



## PTUber

Yes it shows the surge multiplier.

I used the new app all weekend and I had no issues. I like that the request uses the whole screen. I am a bit older and use cheaters and this new app is very easy to read. Yes it would be nice to see the address but the map is very clear where you are going. I'm not that picky on specific addresses so as long as the request isn't 10 + minutes away as soon as you accept you see the address. If we all send in requests to Help maybe they will add the address it is the Year of the Driver!



Michael - Cleveland said:


> While this screenshot wasn't from a surge ride, the screen does show a surge multiplier when it's a surge request.
> Note: You can zoom in on the map - but not drag it (making the zoom completely useless).
> 
> In our market, in the old request screen you could tell if a request was for an airport pick-up...
> in the new screen you can only that that the request is from the airport - and that's a terrible change for drivers.
> 
> View attachment 111509​


Not sure why this is a "terrible change for drivers"? The map clearly shows that the request comes from the airport so I'm not sure how the address is necessary in that case.


----------



## Wedgey

PTUber said:


> Yes it shows the surge multiplier.
> 
> I used the new app all weekend and I had no issues. I like that the request uses the whole screen. I am a bit older and use cheaters and this new app is very easy to read. Yes it would be nice to see the address but the map is very clear where you are going. I'm not that picky on specific addresses so as long as the request isn't 10 + minutes away as soon as you accept you see the address. If we all send in requests to Help maybe they will add the address it is the Year of the Driver!
> 
> Not sure why this is a "terrible change for drivers"? The map clearly shows that the request comes from the airport so I'm not sure how the address is necessary in that case.


Spoken like a true desert driver!


----------



## PTUber

Whats a desert driver?


----------



## Wedgey

PTUber said:


> Whats a desert driver?


A legendary forum member with the coyote avator.


----------



## PTUber

Wedgey said:


> A legendary forum member with the coyote avator.


Now that's funny!


----------



## Tihstae

PTUber said:


> Whats a desert driver?


I don't know what a desert driver is but if you drive Uber Eats you may be a dessert driver.


----------



## BabyBoomer

So here is my issue ...related to the app. When I go to pick up most people, they are either waiting beside the road or just leaving their house and keep you waiting only a minute or two. When they have made some visual contact or they are grabbing their bags (or after I phone them), I start the trip (I mean why should we be waiting for nothing?). OK, I digress.

The main issue here that when you have to wait for 5-9 minutes, why should we be wasting our time? The app should charge paxs from the moment you arrive (this could be a separate charge to the trip charge), so that both parties can still cancel the trip if necessary. This would educate the lazy and inconsiderate paxs (from the back of the apartment block or wherever) that the delay is costing them; not us -and it would stop us appearing to be the bad guys simply for wanting to be paid for our wait time. 

Almost everyone who orders an Uber has their phone glued to them ...so there is no excuse AFAICT.

I stopped to pick up some humans last Friday night, and one looked at me but then I could see them watching the local rugby league game on the big screen while they left me to wait. Bogans! I cancelled and left.

I'm done. Nothing achieved ...but it feels a little better 

BB


----------



## rickasmith98

I agree in point but what happens all those times the GPS might be slightly off and you're a half a block away. The rider shouldn't be penalized...neither should we but that's just a part of the business unfortunately. Used to start the trip immediately while I waited but quickly learned through the drivers who are so much more experienced than I am, that gives PAX the gift of rating you. It's not worth the few pennies to start the trip until you are comfortable with the PAX. If anything smells fishy, you can cancel and not risk the bad rating.

Guess LYFT is the opposite. The minute you click ARRIVED you start getting the fare as it counts down from 5 minutes. One guy got confused and entered the destination address as the PU and the fare started while I waiting there. When I started driving to the correct location after calling him, LYFT starts the trip and the driver paid for me to drive to the correct location plus the fare while he was in the car. Didn't report it because in fairness to me, it was his mistake for not entering the correct address.


----------



## iptaylm

Which app version of this are you all talking about? I'm running version 3.149.1 and see none of this?

Apple iPhone 7+ on ATT


----------



## rickasmith98

The version I am on now which reverted back to the old "radar" pinging screen yesterday with the PU address displayed is V3.133.4 (android).


----------



## Oscar Levant

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


Since I know the city real well, the little map to where the rider is works for me. I go more by time than anything else. The surge, driver rating, whether its' pool or X, are given. It does seem you have less time to accept the ride, though. I'm not having a problem with the new interface.


----------



## Hogg

I had a great one last night. I got a request and the map wasn't zoomed out far enough to show the request location. The blue line just went off the edge of the screen. I did not accept that ride.


----------



## PTUber

DriverX said:


> What are you Russian?


Sorry I don't get it?


----------



## BabyBoomer

rickasmith98 said:


> I agree in point but what happens all those times the GPS might be slightly off and you're a half a block away. The rider shouldn't be penalized...neither should we but that's just a part of the business unfortunately. Used to start the trip immediately while I waited but quickly learned through the drivers who are so much more experienced than I am, that gives PAX the gift of rating you. It's not worth the few pennies to start the trip until you are comfortable with the PAX. If anything smells fishy, you can cancel and not risk the bad rating.
> 
> Guess LYFT is the opposite. The minute you click ARRIVED you start getting the fare as it counts down from 5 minutes. One guy got confused and entered the destination address as the PU and the fare started while I waiting there. When I started driving to the correct location after calling him, LYFT starts the trip and the driver paid for me to drive to the correct location plus the fare while he was in the car. Didn't report it because in fairness to me, it was his mistake for not entering the correct address.


Hi rikasmith ...I agree with you on both counts. PAX shouldn't be penalised if there is a GPS issue, and don't want to start the trip early in case of bad PAX. What I'm mean is a separate waiting charge that occurs after driver has arrived and contact made/waiting for PAX. Rider or Driver could both cancel the trip as usual, but the waiting charge remains seperate.

The LYFT system sounds like it addresses this particular issue OK.

PS, I got a ping for 23 minutes away yesterday (wow!) ...can't see how that is saving the planet as Uber aspire to -if drivers were paid for any travel over 5 min (for example), they would get these pings accepted.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Baltorious

betty kane said:


> Doesn't work with iPhone.


Yes it does. I have an iPhone 7+ and am running it in the background right now. Works just fine.


----------



## Trafficat

I think the new map is easier to judge locations by unless I know the name of the street, which I'm getting much better at anyway.

But I also agree it is dumb that it does not list the street address and instead shows a meaningless graphic where they could put it at.

However, if I got a ping like Hogg got I'd probably let it lapse also with no street addy and no map.


----------



## tomatopaste

ctuber said:


> Year of the driver my a$$! Just another way for this ridiculous company to control us so called independent contractors. I don't pickup at high schools, Wal-Mart's and other such type places from past experience so I know the addresses when they pop up and I can just ignore them. We know Uber doesn't deactivate for low acceptance so I could care less what mine is. Now of.course the pickup address is hidden and you can't tell from the map where the pickup really is essentially forcing acceptance. Only then can you see the address and will have to take it or cancel which will increase cancel rate and lead to deactivation. These scumbags know exactly what they are doing, more control, more opacity leaving the driver little choice in how to operate independently!


This is exactly why they did it. Now that you can't get kicked off for low acceptance rate, drivers are saying: eff that, to Walmart and the like. Drivers need to keep it up and force Uber to weed out all the stupid teenage girls going around the block


----------



## ginseng41

My acceptance rate is plummeting. There a neighborhood full of international students right next to our Kroger. I don't pickup from grocery stores because the idiot kids think I'll stop and block traffic for 10 minutes while they pay, come out, load up, put the cart away and get in. My favorite passengers are the international students as they are always out in under 2 minutes and apologize for being slow if they're not on the curb waiting. Ugh. This is really screwing up my money and, I guess, uber's


----------



## KekeLo

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


It SUCKS HARD. I HATE IT, ESPECIALLY, AT THE AIRPORT.


----------



## JMW1072

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


Run Uber app in the background & you will see the address when you get the notification popup.


----------



## northwestindiana

You also need to look very close to fine out if its a POOL ride request.

I don't accept those because I don't work an area where there is LOT of activity and it cost me $ I don't drive mu new car for shits and giggles



dbla said:


> There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


Post It PLEASE



JMW1072 said:


> Run Uber app in the background & you will see the address when you get the notification popup.


Background???


JMW1072 said:


> Run Uber app in the background & you will see the address when you get the notification popup.


Run in background??



BabyBoomer said:


> Hi rikasmith ...I agree with you on both counts. PAX shouldn't be penalised if there is a GPS issue, and don't want to start the trip early in case of bad PAX. What I'm mean is a separate waiting charge that occurs after driver has arrived and contact made/waiting for PAX. Rider or Driver could both cancel the trip as usual, but the waiting charge remains seperate.
> 
> The LYFT system sounds like it addresses this particular issue OK.
> 
> PS, I got a ping for 23 minutes away yesterday (wow!) ...can't see how that is saving the planet as Uber aspire to -if drivers were paid for any travel over 5 min (for example), they would get these pings accepted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


 Get paid for over 5 minutes....what a great idea. I get RQ for over 10 minutes all day long. I drive in a suburban area approx 10 miles x 10 miles.


----------



## dbla

Have the app running just not on your front screen


----------



## jb91360

OPTIONCB said:


> Maybe because it was the second ping from the same person? Also, what does the little "2" with a silhouette in the person's avatar mean? Never seen that - or really looked close before
> 
> And one was a Line ride? Does that impact?


I think they're both line rides, as they're both in purple, not pink. But it's odd that one says so and the other doesn't. The little "2" I think is the number of riders.


----------



## Fritz Duval

Buckpasser said:


> Accept & cancel if you don't like the call . They (Uber Corporate Scum) gave me a call the other day 7 -8 miles away and on their garbage app they claimed 22 minutes away disregard that shit and I don't see this new Ping I worked yesterday but not today had better things to do . I suggest giving pax your card & driving for CASH $$ Remember accept & cancel it will show as accepting a call


But yeah, when your cancel rates goes up u can get deativated...


----------



## AVLien

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app.


Does anybody know of a site that maintains downloads of the old app versions? A follow up: Does anybody know if the older versions of the app will still function?

They can't push an update on Android without your interaction. Whether that is done before, as a "yes, auto-update" in the Play Store, or after the fact as a manual update.

There are apps that will pull the package out of your phone for a backup (etc), one of them is APK Extractor another is Helium (although I think Helium may be linked to the phone & may compress all of your apps in one chunk). I think it may be a good idea for someone (I will if necessary) to do this, especially when each update is drastically different &, in some cases, broken.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tony73

I'm at the point I had it with Uber. Slowly switching over to lyft.


----------



## Anonymously

They are idiots they are ALL idiots I noticed this as well. I don't accept pings in certain areas and I would like to know the address before I accept. This is completely dumb. Now I've had no choice but to send a note to the rider and tell them to cancel. Why is Uber continuously making driving for uber more and more unpleasant? Instead of removing addresses ADD a tip option ADD a notification to the Uber riders that we are providing a SERVICE and like any service tips are appreciated! U sat ur dirty behind on my white leather seats and I used my gas to pick u up up and out wear and tear on my vehicle to take you to the gas station. TIP!



JMW1072 said:


> Run Uber app in the background & you will see the address when you get the notification popup.


This is true but then they kick you off for not being in the app lol


----------



## Gander36

I actually like it. I'd rather see the map that includes my position in relation to the pick up position. The old one just zeroed in on the pick up position and gave the address. I don't know all the streets in Houston (or many) so that didn't really tell me where I'm going. With the new one, if its going to be awkward getting there or if driving to the pick up will include tolls (Uber doesn't re-imburse for tolls on the way to pick up), I like knowing that before I accept.


----------



## Hogg

Gander36 said:


> I actually like it. I'd rather see the map that includes my position in relation to the pick up position. The old one just zeroed in on the pick up position and gave the address. I don't know all the streets in Houston (or many) so that didn't really tell me where I'm going. With the new one, if its going to be awkward getting there or if driving to the pick up will include tolls (Uber doesn't re-imburse for tolls on the way to pick up), I like knowing that before I accept.


Great, they added a map. But that doesn't mean they can't also display the address. They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Lee239

Uber's goal is to make the driver's job worse daily, that's why they let so many new people drive every day because they know so many are fed up and quit daily they need new sheeple to take their place, these newbies won't know it's worse.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

The one thing that worked and they have to screw it up. I don't even bother to look at the screen much unless it's a trip over 10 minutes, I just take the ride and go.


----------



## misssfoxxxxx

dbla said:


> There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


how do i inbox you to find out how that works i am an android user


----------



## Herself

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


Yes it does show multiplier


----------



## metal_orion

I would love to slap in the face the idiot that comes up with these ideas of changing the app when it was actually useful, proficient and accurate. Now it is glitchy as **** and would stop working and make those weird noises when your computer freezes and you are watching a video with audio.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

Forgive my ignorance, but i have tried this technique on my Samsung S5...i minimized the screen and then hit the little X in the right corner and closed it. When i got pinged the whole damn new addressless screen poped up again.... what am I donig wrong???? Please advise.....thank you!


----------



## ginseng41

I've been having all kinds of app issues and I reinstalled. Old notification screen came back. Android galaxy s7. No update was available


----------



## Matty760

I like the new look. Makes it look almost like Lyfts screen that they have had for over 3 years! Address comes up when you request. I like it cuz if Im driving and get a request close by I can see where its at from where I'm at and can make a turn at the next corner in time or a traffic light.


----------



## Hogg

I had the old request screen all night tonight. I don't know if it was a bug or a feature, but my acceptance rating was a lot higher.


----------



## KekeLo

JMW1072 said:


> Run Uber app in the background & you will see the address when you get the notification popup.


How? Please, help!!!


----------



## Scottsdaleproblems

This no address thing is Bull. Out of four rides the other day, I had the wrong pick up location for three of them, they were not even close. The fourth my destination was all jacked, The navi kept recalculating and changed directions three times. The worst part, I was driving an elderly woman who was not really familiar with the area and could not confirm that we were headed in the right direction at first. We had to hope for the best. I have not been out since. I need to figure this shit out... I am having to pull over, contact the passenger and change the pick up address, that takes time and make the driver look like an idiot.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess

F'IN SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Hogg

Hogg said:


> I had the old request screen all night tonight. I don't know if it was a bug or a feature, but my acceptance rating was a lot higher.


And I'm back to the new BS setup again.


----------



## Termie

PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


Uber is trying to improve my deliberately withholding information a driver needs to pick someone up.

Uber has failed, hoss. Open your eyes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

dbla said:


> There is a way to see the pickup address with the new ping...now if uber is trying to do this on purpose - hide the address and this is a flaw that I figured out not sure if I should post on public forum but I'd be happy to tell anyone that pm me direct or if everyone thinks it's ok I'll post how to see it


Ok I sent a pm.


----------



## Termie

betty kane said:


> I have an iPhone 6plus and doesn't work for me. Tried having the uber app in the background and this is what shows for me on the top of the screen.


When you see what you showed, pull it down with your finger and you'll get an address.

-John, iPhone user


----------



## dingo danny

PTUber said:


> No offense everybody it's not that bad. You still know how far away the pick up is which is the most important, the rider rating which I think is over rated (no pun intended) and the surge. Looking at the map gives you a general idea where you are going. If you want to make money you need somebody in the car. Accept the trip and move on. Not defending Uber but they aren't making these changes to f*#k up the drivers they are trying to improve. If you want to still see the address let them know it may not help but it is the Year of the Driver! That was a bit sarcastic.


distance isnt the most important its which specific area around progressive field or quicken loans arena or bar revellers on one of the streets that gets blocked to traffic after games, If im at a game waiting for after surge i must acceot and cancel numerous trips until i find a rider who is somewhere i can drive to and where i will be able to find the and move on. the difference is one or two blocks but you cant distinguish with the new app format


----------



## ajcadoo

I think the new Ping screen is a huge improvement. The address doesn't matter. The distance is huge! If I know it is 2.1 dead miles away, I can be a better judge of what is profitable or not. And the map provides much more information than an address.


----------



## ABC123DEF

ajcadoo said:


> I think the new Ping screen is a huge improvement. The address doesn't matter. The distance is huge! If I know it is 2.1 dead miles away, I can be a better judge of what is profitable or not. And the map provides much more information than an address.


When the app is farting around loading info, it's easier to me to at least be heading toward the correct street if you have an actual address. That's just me, though.


----------



## AllGold

My driver app reverted to the old style circle ping today.

I think the new style would be perfect IF they replaced the cartoon people with the address.

What are the chances they will actually listen to us?


----------



## jerseyboys

AllGold said:


> My driver app reverted to the old style circle ping today.
> 
> I think the new style would be perfect IF they replaced the cartoon people with the address.
> 
> What are the chances they will actually listen to us?


me too. Back to the old style


----------



## brad4560

starting tonight old style for me as well, iPhone , seemed the app store had an update for it yesterday?? which i did, idk which one i like better..


----------



## AllGold

Tonight (later the same day) it went to the new style again. It also has a glitch that shows me as being online for far longer than I really was.


----------



## kdyrpr

Sad thing is that it works. I started accepting and then cancelling because the address was a ghetto/walmart etc. spot. My cancellation rate skyrocketed and unlike acceptance rate can get you deactivated. So now I have been taking them and I'll be dammed have been ending up in lousy locations that I never would have gone originally.


----------



## steveK2016

I love the new screen. As a tablet user that forced landscape, I never saw the time from pickup as it was cutoff and the map was hardly reliable. Now with the bigger screen on the tablet, I can see the full route and where the pickup is. Even without an address, that's very helpful. If you aren't familiar with the area, what good is an address anyways? If you are familiar with the area, then you should know where that pickup is based on the map.

They have since added the time to pickup as well as the miles to pickup, the text are all much bigger and easier to see all the information at a glance. For all the changes Uber does, this one is a good one in my book.



kdyrpr said:


> Sad thing is that it works. I started accepting and then cancelling because the address was a ghetto/walmart etc. spot. My cancellation rate skyrocketed and unlike acceptance rate can get you deactivated. So now I have been taking them and I'll be dammed have been ending up in lousy locations that I never would have gone originally.


If you don't know that it's a walmart by the location on the map, how would you know by the address?


----------



## kdyrpr

I assume you mean that map that is shown during the acceptance stage. God bless you if you can see that. I cannot.


----------



## jb91360

Yay! Old style circle with address is back here in So. Cal. Much better.


----------



## RideShareVT

Yeah, I saw the circle style trip request this morning too here on the east coast.


----------



## jb91360

RideShareVT said:


> Yeah, I saw the circle style trip request this morning too here on the east coast.


I spoke too soon. The stupid "no address" no information alert is back. No app update though, must be server-side, I guess. Damn.


----------



## steveK2016

kdyrpr said:


> I assume you mean that map that is shown during the acceptance stage. God bless you if you can see that. I cannot.


So it was easier to see when it was in a blacked out circle versus the entire screen?

Well I am using a Tablet, I like this much better than before...


----------



## RideShareVT

Oh you have a tablet and you like this much better than before. This is a good thing for you! I think some people still have to guess about the city and street to go to. Wow. It is like less information is more for you with a tablet! This is something.


----------



## PTB

Cableguynoe said:


> You did consent, when you downloaded the app.


I set automatic download updates to OFF on iPhone


----------



## melusine3

I don't have the new app yet, but suddenly my texts from pax are being read to me and I love it.


----------



## autofill

melusine3 said:


> I don't have the new app yet, but suddenly my texts from pax are being read to me and I love it.


You replying to a thread that's a year old.


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305

1rightwinger said:


> My phone automatically downloaded the latest driver app. I was surprised when I logged in last night and got my first ping. It is totally different than the prior ones. There's no a circle that appears on the middle of the screen and at the bottom there's no address so you can't see the address of the person you're accepting. A little rectangular box slides up from the bottom of the screen and it shows a small map without any detail and it basically shows where you're at now and the route you should take to get there but it just shows it on a non detailed map so it is hard to see. If you know address is in your city it is much better to have the real address. And then it shows the passenger rating and the number of minutes away it is. I'm not even sure if it shows the surge multiplier. Last night there was a surge in the big part of my city. And I think I got a request from that area or it may have just been outside of it on the border but when I got the Ping it did not show any surge multiplier. I could be wrong but they may have taken away the display of the surge multiplayer. I hope I am wrong. If they did this sounds like they stole this out of the lyft Playbook. This is pathetic. I really like having the address because I know a lot of the hot spots and what the address is. But a tiny little map that is hard to read when you're driving I don't think so. Has anybody else seen this and can anybody else confirm if you are still getting the surge multiplier displayed to you or not before you accept the pain?


how do i download the new app im still on the old one and google store doest not say to update the app


----------



## autofill

Elizabethmartinez305 said:


> how do i download the new app im still on the old one and google store doest not say to update the app


You replying to a thread that's a year old. There's no new app.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Elizabethmartinez305 said:


> how do i download the new app im still on the old one and google store doest not say to update the app


This post was from over a year ago. There have been many updates since then..


----------



## doubleR23

Retired Senior said:


> I did the same thing! I was trying to figure out if the phone had finally had a nervous breakdown or if I got hit by a mobile virus.
> 
> I think that reducing the amount of info that we drivers have about where the pick up destination is, is criminal. We really are being reduced to bit actors in the uber video came. Bad enough that I don't know that the rider intends to go on a 3 hour trip from Trumbull Ct to Newark New Jersey, but now I don't even know where the rider pick up is to take place.
> 
> Moderators, I have to say it: THIS IS F&%KED UP!
> 
> I am a 64 year old man with a college education. I KNOW my territory and there are neighborhoods in Bridgeport Ct that I do not wish to drive to, especially when it is dark. By with-holding this information UBER is putting my health and well being in jeopardy. Just let one of us get shot or killed because of this stupid knowledge restriction and I promise you a class action lawsuit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, 1 MORE THING, DEAR UBER....
> What's up with sending me a note saying that it has been noticed that I have not been accepting many pings lately? An 89% Acceptance rate isn't good enough for you? Let me tell you what I find unacceptable.... the huge variances between where I am told to pick these people up and their real, actual, location. Your stupid "point on the map" DOES NOT WORK! I have been phoning about 50% of all riders to find out where they really are... and some of the dim wits can't even answer that simple question! And then they down rate me for having poor navigation skills! Suck it up, Uber! You and your code geniuses who can't leave well enough alone are to blame, not me. But I guess you are similar to the ass-wipes in DC. They have to keep writing new laws to justify their paychecks and the boys at UBER have to keep fixing what ain't broke... they need to pay their bills too!





Retired Senior said:


> I did the same thing! I was trying to figure out if the phone had finally had a nervous breakdown or if I got hit by a mobile virus.
> 
> I think that reducing the amount of info that we drivers have about where the pick up destination is, is criminal. We really are being reduced to bit actors in the uber video came. Bad enough that I don't know that the rider intends to go on a 3 hour trip from Trumbull Ct to Newark New Jersey, but now I don't even know where the rider pick up is to take place.
> 
> Moderators, I have to say it: THIS IS F&%KED UP!
> 
> I am a 64 year old man with a college education. I KNOW my territory and there are neighborhoods in Bridgeport Ct that I do not wish to drive to, especially when it is dark. By with-holding this information UBER is putting my health and well being in jeopardy. Just let one of us get shot or killed because of this stupid knowledge restriction and I promise you a class action lawsuit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, 1 MORE THING, DEAR UBER....
> What's up with sending me a note saying that it has been noticed that I have not been accepting many pings lately? An 89% Acceptance rate isn't good enough for you? Let me tell you what I find unacceptable.... the huge variances between where I am told to pick these people up and their real, actual, location. Your stupid "point on the map" DOES NOT WORK! I have been phoning about 50% of all riders to find out where they really are... and some of the dim wits can't even answer that simple question! And then they down rate me for having poor navigation skills! Suck it up, Uber! You and your code geniuses who can't leave well enough alone are to blame, not me. But I guess you are similar to the ass-wipes in DC. They have to keep writing new laws to justify their paychecks and the boys at UBER have to keep fixing what ain't broke... they need to pay their bills too!


How did you get the new app in ct already?


----------



## SatMan

Pixyl said:


> I absolutely hate this update to the driver app. I like to know where I'm going, because as others here have mentioned, there are areas of the city that I don't want to end up in, and there for will not go. There are also customers who are extremely unpleasant, whose locations I do remember, that I will not pick up. However, I found a work-around. If you have another app up over top of the Uber app (like Waze or whichever nagivation app), when you get a ping you see the address flash at the top before Uber takes over your screen with the block to accept the ride. This is on an Andriod phone, I'm unsure if it will work on all phones. Knowing the miles away or the time it'll take me to get there helps very little. I would love to see the number of passengers I'm picking up.
> 
> On another note, I've also had the issue that others have had, where the pick up address isn't really where the person is. This happens in apartments and shopping centers mostly. It'll give a range of addresses (or the completely wrong building number), and I hope the person I want is outside looking for me. I send a lot of "Good morning, which building number is yours?" messages. So many pax mention their frustration with not being able to just type an address.


You have to tell the riders to contact uber and voice their opinion about longer wait times because a driver doesn't know where to pick me up and I have to walk to the car now.


----------



## uberisSATAN

autofill said:


> You replying to a thread that's a year old. There's no new app.


still relevant they made maps worse then to trick drivers and now have made maps worse twice putting drivers lifes in danger doesn't effect me as i know my area and all rides are selected from the bed or the couch, but if i drove on the roads id be furious, with address you know its an exit back best to ignore let a closer driver get it aming a million other variables, this endangers drivers trying to stare at screen figure out, might have to bust uturns, turn around next exit etc..

it really is criminal but ive known uber to be organized crime since late 2015 so it's expected don't update till forced & evolove & adapt, you should still know the walmarts, schools, stores, bars, bad neighborhoods, you still see rating so 4.7s just ignore, 5+ minites away ignore until gas is back to $2 a gallon then 7 minutes... pretext to screen...

maybe experience gives you better intuition but i find it pretty easy to screen out the illegal requests

funny thing theyll show the name of a popular strip club to let these desperate idiots accept it like really it says "shake joint xxx boobies" but won't tell ya "Walmart 20 bags going 1/2 a mile" priceless i tell ya cant even make this stuff up, im sure the strip club paid or requested that feature but still, only 2 places in market show name, 1 five star hotel & the booby bar


----------



## Stardust25

It does show the surge multiplier. But other than that, you're right


----------



## Mordred

It shows you a location of the potential pickup ,but not the address.. But if you don't have the app currently on screen when the ping comes, it won't allow you to go back to it and you can only see the distance of the next pickup from your location If you don't stay on the app you won't be able to see where the pickup is


----------

